# Way to set up website loading from no-ip server to say loading from [domain]



## mrbrownstone (Jun 7, 2005)

I am hosting the website www.upminsterhippos.co.uk from my home which has a dynamic ip address. So I have set up a no-ip.com account and set up my 1and1.co.uk account to frame forward to that address (samtek.no-ip.org/hippos). However this method uses frame fowarding which is hardly ideal and I was wondering if there is a way which will cost me no additional money for the site to say loading from upminsterhippos.co.uk and be on my home server.


----------



## diggingforgold (Oct 6, 2001)

Sure. 2 ways:

1)

http://www.zoneedit.com <-- free dns service
http://www.directupdate.net <-- dynamic dns updater (trial shareware)

ZoneEdit basically points your domain to your IP address. But the problem is your IP address is dynamic, so DirectUpdate runs on your server and will update your IP address on ZoneEdit whenever it changes.

A free alternative to DirectUpdate is ZeDyn, but I have not had success getting it to work right for me. But it's been about 2 years since I've used it so maybe it's changed a little.

2)

An alternative is to create a CNAME record in your DNS settings on your 1&1 account (if you can, otherwise you should be able to contact your host and ask them to do it) pointing your domain to your no-ip domain (which then takes care of the dynamic IP updating). I'm doing this right now on my server pointing to a backup server I have running at home that downloads nightly backups, but I'm just using a subdomain, not a full domain. They should work the same though, I think.


----------



## mrbrownstone (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I don't have the option of a CNAME record on my 1&1 account but i've emailed them to ask them to do it. If they will it will be ideal.


----------

